# RiverMan Boats



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Doe's anyone have any information about riverman boats. I believe they are out of clare. I own a tracker 1648 that has a transom with the strength of a piece of paper that needs some work done to it. I understand this guy does good work. This is the last purchase from tracker marine. 3 times this boat has been welded and reinforced buy tracker. And still the same results. 

Tonga if you have any suggestions that would be cool as im sure you have seen a few weak transoms in your line of work.

Grizzly.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

You can call Jason at (989)386-5641 or E-mail [email protected]. I hear he does good work. He does have a website also but I don't remember the address.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

> Contact Jason Phillips at Riverman Boats in Clare. He can construct just about anything you want out of aluminum. Don't have the number off hand, but rivermanboats.com is his website.


i have never met him but i have seen his work and i was impressed with it and his pricing. 

freestone beat me to it. 

just a reminder, if you need general info try doing a search in the orum as well. thats what i did and there were 7 hits on "riverman" good luck and let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

I knew you guys would come through. I checked his website and it must be down. I will call him asap. Thanks again guys. Hope he can take care of the work I need done. Was also thinking about having a floor bent for it also. Bought this boat with intentions of not having to do it again. Must say i am quite dissapointed in the strength of the transom. Had I knew there were problems with them at the time I would never have purchased the boat. Really its a perfect boat for duck hunting and river fishing. If I can just keep the 40 merc on it im styling.

Thanks again.
Grizzly.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Well folks, looks as if Jason has closed up the shop. No luck on the email or website. Also tried to call the number provided and no answer. Will try this evening. Email just gets sent back undeliverable.

Grizzly.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

> Well folks, looks as if Jason has closed up the shop.


i dont know about that. give him a chance. he may just be out fishing you know! whatever you find out let us know.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Grizzly.....can you share with me the problems that you've had with your boat? I have the fisher (tracker) 1648 all-weld and just curious if you're talking about the same hull. I believe so and was just curious what problems you've encountered.

I haven't had any problems with my hull but haven't abused it much on the rivers and such.

Just curious,

Scott


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Scott, the only weak point in this boat is the transom. Not 1 year after purchasing it in 1999 the transom was sprung. You could take the motor and move it 2 to 2.5 inches and the whole transom flexed. They put no support from the transom to the floor. So I eneded up with cracks on the corner plates, the floor, and now horizontal cracks on the exterior transom and is now leaking water. Not to mention the bandaid fix they put on that lasted about 8 months before I had to have it welded again. The boat is rated for a 40hp and thats what is on it. The sad thing is this boat is perfect for what I wanted. And I bought it with the intentions of not having to do it again. It has been back to the dealer 3 times and Im gonna have it fixed permanently or replace it depending on the cost of repairing it right. I even upgraded the trailer per DNR sports recomendation to make the boat last longer. Hopefully the newer grizzlys are beefed up more and will last longer for the folks who own them. 

Polarbear I will give him a shout today. I had looked at his website several times knowing I was gonna need help eventually but it must be down. Will let you guys know what happens.

Grizzly.


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

I talked to Jason last week about buliding me a boat. The number that I reached him at is 989-429-9562. He is in business and a new website is in the works. Apparently he had a fire in November and lost his entire shop. He just opened back up last week and has quite a backlog of work to catch up on. I too have seen his work and was very impressed. Also he was super nice to talk with and very helpful.

Loomisfun


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Jason and I are now playing phone tag. I will try him again now knowing what happened. Thanks for everyones help.

Grizzly.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Sorry about the wrong info. He must have changed it after the fire. Glad to hear he's still in business. I was wondering why he hasn't been on TSS lately.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Talked to Jason yesterday. They are back up and running. Taking the boat to him tonight. He also said his website will be back up and running soon. Also asked how I found him and I told him the gang from michigan-sportsman.com pointed me his way. He seems like a really nice guy. Thanks again guys.

Grizzly.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

good luck and give us an update!


----------

